

Ask HN: how do you manage many different passwords - khoslav

Especially if you are an enthusiast who likes to try every dam new cool web app.
1) How often you reuse passwords and in which cases?
2) Do you use tools to manage passwords if yes, what are those?
3) Do you use some sort of personally composed pattern to generate new password or you pick new passwords randomly.
======
kfullert
LastPass

Generate random passwords for every website, auto-fills/logins with a master-
password, syncs to damn near every desktop device I have (haven't tried on
mobile yet)

